# what is a fair price for a record CL5?



## erik (29 Jan 2011)

hi guys
i've been considering getting a lathe for a while now, and i've just found out that a very good friends recently deceased father had one. it is a record cl5, a little rusty but in quite good nick, there are a couple of chucks, etc and a set of rather cheap looking record gouges etc. 
my question is what is a fair amount to offer for it 
regards
erik


----------



## oddsocks (29 Jan 2011)

erik, what's a CL5 - I've just had a look on the recordpower website and can't see it (I have a CL4 and thought that was the highest number in that series hence the curiosity). Don't undervalue the chucks and tools -if you haven't got any they can be expensive to buy.
Looking in ebay and selecting 'completed items' is always a good way of determining market value if you can find a similar item - a record CL3 with chucks etc recently sold for £311


----------



## erik (30 Jan 2011)

hi dave
thanks for the reply
there's nothing on ebay or anywhere else on the net that i can find. but i have just found an old axminster catalogue from 1994 which has it in as a new model ''record CL5 12x15 lathe'' 1/3HP 3 speed £299.80 inc vat.


----------



## oddsocks (30 Jan 2011)

The starter lathes in record (DML36) are 1/3hp with 4 speeds new at about £230 without accessories. What is the 12 x 15 referring to (the current series are 3/4 x 16 for thread size) - if that is what it's referring to then check you can get other chucks. if it was bought in 94 then the chucks may not take accessories from more modern ones. It will probably also not have cam lock or bristol levers which make adjustments a lot easier. Make sure the chucks have all the tools to operate them.

I'd look on ebay for sellers of DML24 with tools and chucks for a guide My gut feel is for that age and bits offer £50-80 if you want it just to discover turning......I sold my CL2 lathe with some tools and drive on ebay 3 years ago and only got £60 for it.


----------



## cambournepete (30 Jan 2011)

oddsocks":12n854nt said:


> The starter lathes in record (DML36) are 1/3hp with 4 speeds new at about £230 without accessories. What is the 12 x 15 referring to (the current series are 3/4 x 16 for thread size) - if that is what it's referring to then check you can get other chucks. if it was bought in 94 then the chucks may not take accessories from more modern ones. It will probably also not have cam lock or bristol levers which make adjustments a lot easier. Make sure the chucks have all the tools to operate them.
> 
> I'd look on ebay for sellers of DML24 with tools and chucks for a guide My gut feel is for that age and bits offer £50-80 if you want it just to discover turning......I sold my CL2 lathe with some tools and drive on ebay 3 years ago and only got £60 for it.


I think the 12x15 is the capacity of the lathe - 12" diameter by 15" between centres. RP lathe threads have been 3/4 x 16 TPI for decades.
Check what model the chucks are, but I reckon oddsocks is valuing it all a bit low - I'd go over £100, but I'd talk to your friend first to see if he has any expectations.


----------



## greybeard (30 Jan 2011)

It's the baby of the Record range - a handy size if you don't have much space. from memory it sold at about £175. Chucks vary in price per the type - collet chucks probably £35 to £50 new, scroll chucks probably £100 or more. Record chisels start at about £20 now. Generally an overall offer of say 40% to 50% of cost new would probably be fair


----------

